# Mein BlackSin 29 9.0 2015



## _bergaufbremser (29. Mai 2016)

hi leute,

bin 37
und fahr wenns die zeit zuläst hier bei uns im Wald rum. (weinheim bis heppenheim)
eigentlich mach ich aber eher mehr mit autos VW/Audi.



hab das Black Sin 9.0 im november so in Bonn gekauft und abgeholt.



vorher fuhr ich ein Haro Fligtline 29 Trail



bin bislang mit dem neuen renner ca 500km gefahren und es macht immer noch spass.
will hier mal berichten wo ich so rum fahr und was ich so mit dem Bike veranstalte.
ihr könnt gern eure meinungen loslassen.


----------



## _bergaufbremser (29. Mai 2016)

-2. gleich noch ein paar sachen gekauft und montiert. (bike discount)
Dämpferpumpe RockShox 
Mudguard Plus grün,
Reifenheber,
Bike Bag I black, 
Kettenstrebenschutz Neopren XL schwarz,
Rahmenschutz Down Tube Armor,
, und Fahrradständer easystand.
reflektoren und Pedale (Shimano Saint MX 80)sind vom Haro übernommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _bergaufbremser (29. Mai 2016)

-3. dann hab ich am sattel etwas lackiert damits zum grün vom Rahmen paßt.
und gleich noch ein Marshgurd montiert nen Assafer gabs auch noch.
  

und dann gings ma in den Wald


----------



## filiale (29. Mai 2016)

Der mud guard hinten geht gar nicht  Außerdem schützt er Dich nicht vor Dreckbeschuss !

Wozu machst Du den Umstand und lackierst den Sattel am Bike wenn man auch einfach nur den Sattel abschrauben kann ?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. Mai 2016)

Warum erst so'n leichtes Rad und dann den ganzen Firlefanz hingebastelt?


----------



## _bergaufbremser (29. Mai 2016)

Ich finds optisch net schlecht. 
Und ja der schützt net mich sondern mein bike.
Will net das mir matsch und Steine direkt an den Rahmen knallen. Dafür is er gut.

Wieso denn Umstand.  
Wegen dem bißchen Folie das ich rumlegen muss. Abkleben mußte ich ihn ja so oder so. Und am rad ist er in einer guten Höhe zum lackieren gewesen.


----------



## _bergaufbremser (29. Mai 2016)

Du. Ich hab so zwischen 90 und 95 Kilo. 
Mein haro wog 16.5kg. Das blacksin knapp 10kg. 
Wenn ich jetz mit Lampen tacho werkzeug und dem Firlefanz dran dann auf knapp 12kg komm. Wieg ich doch immer noch soviel wie vorher. Ich bin kein profifahrer. Aber 2 kg mehr oder weniger,machen mir beim fahrn nichts aus. 
Kann aber verstehn wenn so ein hemfpling mit 60kg drauf sitz,dem machen die 2kg bestimmt zu schaffen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. Mai 2016)

...und sieht scheisse aus. 
Aber wenn's Deinen Geschmack trifft.


----------



## _bergaufbremser (29. Mai 2016)

Jo. Mir gefällt die scheisse

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (29. Mai 2016)

Wenn Du dein Rad effektiv vor Schlamm und Steinen schützen möchtest, solltest Du es mit Klarsichtfolie abkleben. Das bißchen mud guard macht wirklich keinen Sinn.


----------



## _bergaufbremser (29. Mai 2016)

Das hab ich mittlerweile auch schon gemacht. Obwohl es dadurch noch ja noch schwerer geworden ist.
find schon das es etwas bringt. ich mach demnächst ma en bild rein.  Hier mim handy klappts nicht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _bergaufbremser (30. Mai 2016)

also wie gesagt. ich finde die MudGuard optisch gut. sowohl auch als schutz sinnvoll. kann einer sagen was er möchte.
wenn die nicht darn gewesen wären, hätte ich da hinten schleifspuren ohne ende gehabt. vieleicht überzeugen die bilder ja den ein oder anderen hier.
wie gesagt. ich piens auch nicht wegen 1-2kg rum und nass und kalt is mir auch wurscht. ich bin handwerker und muss körperlich arbeiten und das auch bei kalten nassen temperaturen. sesselfurzer sehen das bestimmt anders.
zudem kommt ja noch dazu, wenn man ein fahrrad mit einer gewissen qualität an schaltung etc haben will, dann sind die räder meist ja auch leichter weil diese ja preislich in hören gefilden angesiedelt sind sonst kauft sie die masse ja nicht. also wer sagt das ich wegen dem gewicht kauf, der hat anscheind keine ahnung das man auch aus anderen gründen etwas kauft kann.
aber jeder nach seiner auffassung.

  

p.s. ich bin schon in mehreren Foren durch mein hobby unterwegs. da ist es so das man fremde begrüßt bevor man seinen senf dazu gibt.
aber  
hab mich hier angemeldet weil ich wie am auto auch am rad alles selbst machen möchte. und hier nach tipps und kniffen suchen will.
bisher hat mir bonn telefonisch da gut geholfen und zeit nimmt man sich da auch. ob beim verkauf oder bei einer techischen frage. aber ich will nicht wegen jeder kleinigkeit rumtelefonieren.


----------



## filiale (31. Mai 2016)

man muß sich bewußt sein, das carbon empfindlicher ist als alu, daher find ich (die meinungen gehen da auseinander), wenn man angst vor kratzern hat, lieber auf alu zurückgreifen sollte. dann braucht man auch nicht so viele schutzmaßnahmen zu ergreifen.


----------



## ghostmuc (1. Juni 2016)

endlich einer dem nass und kalt egal ist. Hier im Forum sind die meisten ja sonst nur Biker die bei strahlenden Sonnenschein auf Aspahlt fahren und sich aufziehenden Wolken daheim einsperren


----------



## _bergaufbremser (2. Juni 2016)

Genau. Vernünftig anziehen ( meine Frau wäscht ja   ). Und dann wenn zeit ist ab aufs Rad. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## _bergaufbremser (2. Juni 2016)

Ich würd auch einen alu Rahmen schützen.  Weil ich generell meine Sachen pflege und immer lang im Gebrauch habe. Das hat jetz nicht unbedingt was mit angst zu tun das der Rahmen gleich zerbricht wenn da ein kratzer dran kommt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## _bergaufbremser (15. Juni 2016)

-4. da ich selber schrauben will hab ich mir den Hier zugelegt.
 
gutes Teil und viel stabiler als gedacht. die rohre haben doch ne dicke Wandung und sicher stehen tut er aus.
nur hab ich an der einen Stelle etwas nachgeholfen. da das runde nicht so gut im eckigen sitzt.
adapter aus Muttern gemacht. gleich viel besser.
 
das alte bike von meim Sohn hält es schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

